# new invert addition



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

just got a clownfish and would like to get an anemone. tank just started developing corraline algae. i would really like to add if possible? does it need specific lighting or just the standard okay? 

i would like to get more compatable fish, looking at cardinals and dwarf angels. currently have two turbos, a scarlet hermit, and now a oscellar clown.

any advice would be great


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

There is a really good site that talks about clownfish in relation to sea anemones...(too long to post)
Clown Fish - Captive Care, Breeding, History

Also, check out the bit of advice below from Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine...

"Some species of clownfishes can live with several different anemone species whereas others are restricted with one particular host. Many large anemones are quite capable of living without clownfishes, but the fishes are so dependant on the protection of their hosts that they are always found living with anemones in their natural environment. Although they can be kept in an aquarium without it, without anemones clownfishes are quickly eaten by predators."

Hope this helps


----------

